# Any new roms or recent updates



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Any developers working on a custom Rom or bout to update any good Roms? Haven't really seen any new or updates of any good rom lately.. I thought I post this just to ask if there any goodies...I know were waiting for ICS but Im just seeing if any one still developing any Roms for the thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Your question has been covered elsewhere in our section. I know of at least three popular thunderbolt Roms being updated soon or in progress, Skyraider, Thundershed, and Eternity. Besides those, the update to Accense came out the other day, and there's more apparently more for it in the future. Below I linked to the thread for a great Rom not posted here if you've never tried it:

http://www.teambamf.net/index.php?/topic/3868-[Rom]-Thunderbolt---Plan-.9

*Sent from an electric green Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

oh yeah... just because i'm tired of reading that "development is dead" for our phone, check this teaser out:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747699

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

RomZombie v1 has been released guys!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1750644

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> RomZombie v1 has been released guys!
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1750644
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


awesome


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

You'll see a pretty cm7 build from me within the next week or so ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> You'll see a pretty cm7 build from me within the next week or so ;-)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Nice! I remember that you had a thread going a while ago gauging interest in a vanilla CM7. Is your upcoming build going to be vanilla still?

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> You'll see a pretty cm7 build from me within the next week or so ;-)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Well yes and no. You'll just have to wait and see ...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I seriously laughed at this for five minutes straight. Haha. Thank you for that.

In regards to the picture

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

suspense then... i like it! something to look forward to for sure.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Well yes and no. You'll just have to wait and see ...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oxygen port ????? That you mentioned on your twitter?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Oxygen port kinda failed completely. Couldn't ever get it to boot. But I've got some nice smooth cm7 for ya guys here very soon. Uploading now actually

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Oxygen port kinda failed completely. Couldn't ever get it to boot. But I've got some nice smooth cm7 for ya guys here very soon. Uploading now actually
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Is it going to be stock cm7 ?


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> Well yes and no. You'll just have to wait and see ...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Please read the thread before you post.


Lol sorry about that.


----------

